# MY husband has just admitted that he is embarrassed to walk my babies&



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Dont get me wrong my husband loves snoop and leah, especially leah (7 months old). She has really taken to my husband. Snoop is a real mummies boy!
I was talking to him today about adding another pup to our family and he says... why dont you get a real dog... I love them but it is really embarrassing walking them.. people laugh! 
I do find that on occasions people make comments about them being "rat dog" but my husband Mark says that he is very aware that people think they are real womens dogs and he wants them to wear a T.shirt that says "They are my wifes dogs" when he walks them!!
I was shocked he felt that strongly.
Has anyone else had this experience with there husband or partner?
Would love to hear
Thanks
Love and hugs Linda x


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Why do other people dictate what we do as people? My "older" sister ask me all the time, "Why don't you get a REAL dog?" It doesn't bother me at all. My husband does not feel that way. He loves all creatures as I am sure your husband does. Tell him to hold his head up and walk right past anyone even suggesting that real men don't walk small dogs!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sorry, my husband even pushed the stroller with Archie and Abbey in it last night while I walked Tinker on the leash. (when it's hot the malts get tired more quickly).

Hey, a lot of men realize these cute little fluffs are actually "Babe Magnets" LOL!


Or....Maybe a compromise is due - let your husband get a bigger dog if you can get another malt....hummmm....that sounds fair.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

This made me likd of laugh as I was reminded of an incident with hubby and Missy. I had a dentist appt ( just a quick check on previous dental work) so we took Missy and hubby drove as we planned to go other places after. I had Missy dressed in a real baby 'onsie' (pink of course), and little pink and white baby socks that had little pink pom-poms on the top of the foot, and pink bows in her hair.
Well while they were waiting, Missy got antsy so hubby thought she needed to go pee so he took her fo a walk up and down the sidewalk.
He said a few people had smiled as they passed and he was so used to he 'clothing' that he didn't think about it...just thought they were thinking how cute Missy looked. Then one lady stopped and said as if a bit 'shocked!".... "They look like real baby clothes on her!" and he smiled back and said 'they are" and kept on walking... then he started to laugh to himself because he's sure that everyone thought HE! was the one who dressed her up like that! It really didn't bother him one bit LOL and in fact he found it amusing. 

We DID have friends (males) that would tesse about Missy and her diminutive size ( and now our other little squirts) in reference to them being other than "real-dogs" or 'girlie-dogs' but have found every time they come they end up having the dogs on their laps and even sometimes talking 'baby-talk' to them !! it really cracks me up!

Maybe share some the stories here about the men and the pooches and your hubby will come to realize it really isn't a big deal!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Your hubby needs to be a man and not let what other people think influence his actions.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Nope, no feelings like that in this house. Hubby not only LOVES to walk the Boys but he also pushes the stroller!! I just asked hubby if he was ever embarrassed and he looked at me like I was crazy!! Not only did he say NO before I was even finished asking but he said to piss one of them off and see if they bite like a "real" dog.

Then he is going on to say that (and I am typing as he is talking...LOL) most people are more afraid of "little" dogs then larger dogs because they are fast, and will bite quicker and will protect you in a heartbeat.

Nope, he said he would challenge anyone to say that our Boys weren't "real" dogs!! He said that they do everything a big dog does, the only difference is their size and size isn't everything.

So, nope, definitely no feelings like that here in this household.

Marie, Proud Daddy, and the "real" Boys.*


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

When we picked izzy up all 1 lb 4 ounces of her my BF snuggled her like she was his first born. Everywhere we went - even guy stores like Best Buy he would carry her and talk baby talk to her. I even found him in my store inventory one evening playing dress up with her. He adores her and never minds carrying or walking her, or pushing the stroller.

He has a brussles griffon of his own that he treats like a baby too - Wedge is his "guy" dog but treats them all the same. In fact he was looking at buying a stroller just for Wedge because he get's tired walking too. And wedge has sweaters and sweatshirt for the winter because he gets cold and "daddy doesn't want the Wedgie to freeze". 

Leslie


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, I have to admit, my husband does get embarrassed walking the dogs. :brownbag: I think he has gotten a lot better and usually he does a better job of actually training them to walk on leash well, because they do better for him for some reason. Also I know there is absolutely no way he would push a doggie stroller. That makes me laugh just thinking about asking him. :smrofl: In fact, when my daughter and I look at them at the store and tell him that we think we need one, he just walks off. His feeling is that they are dogs and if we're taking them somewhere where we can walk, they should walk too because they need the exercise. I think if I had one of them dressed in pink with pink sockies, he probably wouldn't even go with us, much less take her out for a walk. 

Now my son on the other hand, used to take a doggy with him when he was out cruising the strip, (when he used to be able to afford the gas). They were great chick magnets. :smheat: He'd just drive up to an area where there were several girls gathered, and say "You want to pet my puppy?" He carries them around all the time too and they love him. Now I'm not sure if he would push a stroller, especially at a dirt bike race, but I wouldn't be too surprised if he would, especially if there are chicks around.

One of the breeders I got one of our dogs from showed some of her dogs. She said at a show one time she woke up with an excruciating migraine and was too sick to move, so her husband volunteered to show her maltese. Evidently he's a big burly fireman, and she said even the judges were laughing watching this big guy running around the ring with a little foo foo puppy. :biggrin:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry my hubby is a convert. He walks them, takes them into Home Depot and carries them in their bag if I have my hands full. He'd probably push the pink stroller if needed.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

My guy gives Haiku big enthusiastic hugs and kisses in public. He's completely unaware of whether people are watching or not. I love it. :wub:


----------



## karebear (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Jul 27 2008, 09:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611830


> He has a brussles griffon of his own that he treats like a baby too - Wedge is his "guy" dog but treats them all the same. In fact he was looking at buying a stroller just for Wedge because he get's tired walking too. And wedge has sweaters and sweatshirt for the winter because he gets cold and "daddy doesn't want the Wedgie to freeze".
> 
> Leslie[/B]



HAHHA the Wedgie.. I just burst out laughing!

My boyfriend lays in bed with Tesla in the mornings and talks to him really softly. haha, one time I heard him saying "Everything the light touches is our kingdom" from the Lion King! I gave him a weird look and he was like "what! he's my son! I have to tell him these things!" :wacko1: :wacko1:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I think my hubby was a bit like that in the beginning. But not anymore. He's very proud of our foo-foo dogs, but he tells people they aren't really dogs, they're more like little hairy kids. I'd never ask him to push a stroller though, I don't even have nerve to do that in my small town. Hubby likes all the attention he gets when he has a furkid attached to him. :biggrin:


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

My husband is touchy on the subject and so I normally take both herk and theena and he'll walk alongside, but mainly only when we are in public. On our own street he's fine but still prefers to walk the male dog...whatever. :wacko1: The trade off is he really likes to play with both of them, so in the house and the yard he's the one who plays chase or 'get you' and he often scoops them up for a little rasseling. They get a lot of interaction from him and it works out great because they both like to lay near me (on me) when they are pooped out by dad.

I'm ok with the trade offs  


mary anna herk and theena


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (karebear @ Jul 27 2008, 12:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611899


> QUOTE (WoofLife @ Jul 27 2008, 09:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611830





> He has a brussles griffon of his own that he treats like a baby too - Wedge is his "guy" dog but treats them all the same. In fact he was looking at buying a stroller just for Wedge because he get's tired walking too. And wedge has sweaters and sweatshirt for the winter because he gets cold and "daddy doesn't want the Wedgie to freeze".
> 
> Leslie[/B]



HAHHA the Wedgie.. I just burst out laughing!

My boyfriend lays in bed with Tesla in the mornings and talks to him really softly. haha, one time I heard him saying "Everything the light touches is our kingdom" from the Lion King! I gave him a weird look and he was like "what! he's my son! I have to tell him these things!" :wacko1: :wacko1:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Hahaha, that's the funniest thing ever!  My boyfriend really doesn't mind walking Pebbles as long as she doesn't have overly frilly dog dresses on and he's all by himself. He doesn't like people to think that it's his dog and he put the dress on her


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

my husband told me he would NEVER walk Matilda in clothes :huh: so when I bought the pink stroller he said he wouldn't walk with me :shocked: then little Muffy became weak and needed a stroller so we got him a blue one, guess who pushed it :yes: now he not only walks Matilda in clothes, he uses the stroller, and just yesterday he carried her in her hot dog bag  he likes all the attention he gets  but would never admit to it


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

My fiance is so awesome with the girls. He loves walking Maggie even in her pink leather heart step-in or her new pink princess crowns step-in. People have even asked him, if he was going to show Maggie (she is in full coat). Just last week, I said something about I know that he would like a big dog (lab or golden) and maybe someday when we have a house and a yard. He said no that he loves the girls and prefers them to a big dog. It was so sweet. :wub:


----------



## AbsolutelyShihtzu (Apr 26, 2008)

not exactly the same thing...


My boyfriend recently bought a new car and its pretty fancy and decked out with all the fixin's to promote his Cool Boy Image. Recently he came by to give me a ride, however I had done breezee up in bows( pink and frilly ) and was taking her to a family BBQ. He really wanted to go for a ride so I agreed but only if Breezee could come. He was instantly embarrassed in his hot car with loud music with a little long coated dolled up Shih tzu in tow, and to make matters worst he met one of his friends at a stop light and breezee popped up and barked. It was pretty funny how embarrassed he was but in a year or so I expect him to be carrying her around in a purse !!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

When I met my husband, he had a hundred pound german shephard. We had that dog for many years. 

The next dog we got was a white standard poodle. A little chi chi for my spouse but okay.

The next dog was a white miniature poodle (16 pounds). He was a little embarrassed walking him but did it and they became dear companians to each other.

Along came our white maltese Wolfie (who made the miniature poodle look downright sporty). My husband does walk Wolfie but prefers that Wolfie doesn't wear his hair with a bow while doing so.

My husband jokes that our next dog will be "a white rat".

We'll see......................


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

My boyfriend is actually the one who pushes the stroller most of the time: Here the proof:










(Ok, he didn't look too happy, but it was cold that day)


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

My husband gets a kick out of my dressing Angel up. When I bought the stroller, I didn't even plan on asking or expecting him to push it. The first time there was an opportunity to use the stroller when hubby was with us, he insisted that he be the one to push it, "so I wouldn't have to." So funny!!! I, too, think he likes the attention that he gets because of the dressed up, little white fluff butt in her Jeep stroller.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hubby is the one who walks Bogie most of the time. He loves the attention he gets with him. Bogie has made him the most popular guy in the neighborhood, although he does prefer to walk Bogie without clothes. If anyone says anything about having a big or manly dog, he replies, " Would you rather pick up poop after a Great Dane or a Maltese". That usually puts an end to the conversation.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Jul 27 2008, 03:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611994


> Hubby is the one who walks Bogie most of the time. He loves the attention he gets with him. Bogie has made him the most popular guy in the neighborhood, although he does prefer to walk Bogie without clothes. If anyone says anything about having a big or manly dog, he replies, " Would you rather pick up poop after a Great Dane or a Maltese". That usually puts an end to the conversation.[/B]


Your husband walks Bogie without clothes? :w00t: I bet he does attract a lot of attention. :smrofl:. :sorry: I couldn't help myself.


----------



## LittleDogLVR (Oct 24, 2007)

Funny thread !

I get that all the time, why dont you have a Manly Dog.....give me a break !

I usually just laugh it off and keep on going.

The other day I was in Petco and some woman with a Belgian Sheppard gave me the.....you should get a real dog !
My wife and I laughed but I was thinking to my self.......you Witch ! with a B !

I certainly wouldnt want a sheppard sleeping in my bed !!!

John


----------



## karebear (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Jul 27 2008, 03:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611994


> Hubby is the one who walks Bogie most of the time. He loves the attention he gets with him. Bogie has made him the most popular guy in the neighborhood, although he does prefer to walk Bogie without clothes. If anyone says anything about having a big or manly dog, he replies, " Would you rather pick up poop after a Great Dane or a Maltese". That usually puts an end to the conversation.[/B]


I once picked up after a lab at the dog park and I had to use both hands to wrap the bag around it! Man, I was so grateful for Tesla's minuscule poops after that...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (camfan @ Jul 27 2008, 09:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611826


> Your hubby needs to be a man and not let what other people think influence his actions. [/B]


That's just what I was thinking! :yes:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Josh is confident enough in his manhood to walk my long haired pooches  . My brother actually borrows Henry to take to his football teams training , the team colors are black and white , and Stephen LOVES the women that Henry attracts . Sarah


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I had a friend who wouldn't walk mine if they had dresses on. He didn't care what other people thought,
he's the one who thought it was stupid ~ LOL

He's a huge Charger fan. So after he saw Daisy's little Charger dress, he couldn't wait to take her out in it. :HistericalSmiley: 

Perhaps you get your husband's favorite team and order some clothes? He actually may like that.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

ooohhh definetly. He loves them very much, but to take them for a walk is something else.


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 27 2008, 05:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612050


> I had a friend who wouldn't walk mine if they had dresses on. He didn't care what other people thought,
> he's the one who thought it was stupid ~ LOL
> 
> He's a huge Charger fan. So after he saw Daisy's little Charger dress, he couldn't wait to take her out in it. :HistericalSmiley:
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. We haven't had the opportunity to take Dakota out yet, so I can't add anything to this post. However, I do plan to get her an Oklahoma Sooners jersey or dress for her just in case my hubby gets the "that's a girly dog" bug. :HistericalSmiley: 

This thread is hilarious.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (my baby @ Jul 27 2008, 05:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611781


> Dont get me wrong my husband loves snoop and leah, especially leah (7 months old). She has really taken to my husband. Snoop is a real mummies boy!
> I was talking to him today about adding another pup to our family and he says... why dont you get a real dog... I love them but it is really embarrassing walking them.. people laugh!
> I do find that on occasions people make comments about them being "rat dog" but my husband Mark says that he is very aware that people think they are real womens dogs and he wants them to wear a T.shirt that says "They are my wifes dogs" when he walks them!!
> I was shocked he felt that strongly.
> ...



How old is your husband?

I simply do not know how to say this any other way, but he sounds as if he is insecure to me. I really could care less if some guy doesn't like them and I actually like the attention they attract from women... (I can't help it!!)


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Tell him a lady on your forum has a huband who is a Football Coach and owns a Sports Company and he pushes their malt in a baby buggy every day. We go on long walks in the woods (on a bike trail) and Tucker walks until he is tired and then freezes in place. We put him in the buggy and he rides for awhile and then whimpers to get down when he wants to walk again!


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses!!! They cracked me up some of them! I am going to get my husband to read all the responses. 
I loved the "I would rather pick up poop after a maltese than a great dane" to quote to people, because it is soooo true!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm very lucky that my husband doesn't get embarrassed about walking with the babies or even pushing them in their stroller. We took Riley to a resturant where there is also outdoor seating to watch my friend play his guitar and sing. Riley got lots of compliments and my husband was just beaming with pride. Keep this in mind Riley had an icecream bow in his hair and he's pretty much in full coat. Most men would think that a boy shouldn't be wearing bows and wouldn't be seen with a boy dog with a bow in his hair. When i'm off work i dress the girls up and put a bow in Riley's hair and my husband makes a big to do about how gorgeous the girls look in their dresses and how handsome Riley is in his bow. We even take the girls out dressed up and he just tells them look how pretty mommy dressed you. He even takes pictures to work of the babies dressed up to show his coworkers, most of the people ask if Riley is a girl because he has a bow in his hair and my husband tells them no he's a boy and is wearing a boy bow. Lol.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

My hubby loves B&E...but in no way will he walk them without me...and it's pulling teeth to come w/us on a walk! He did, however, offer to bring the both of them for their vet checkups for me about a month or so ago....I ended up being able to go...so hubby is slowly coming around! 

He always says he would like a "real" dog, but in the end he knows he really doesn't want the responsibility of taking care of his own dog...he's coming around to the fact that we are and will always be a maltese household!!!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

How about shirts for all of the men the say "Real Men Own Maltese" LOL


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

My husband will take T. Dink out for walks in the neighborhood, but he doesn't like her dressed up. I must admit I don't dress her that often anyway. He will put a coat or sweater onher sometimes in the winter. He absolutly refuses to have anything to do with the stroller. Had a big fight when I got it last year. When I used it he would walk behind us. Now if I want to take T. Dink and the stroller he says I can go alone. Needless to say I rarely use it even tho T. Dink loves it. :smpullhair: Jill


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

When we first got Zoey as a pup my husband was immediately wrapped around her little paw. When we got Tess he loved her too. He pushes the pink stroller, carries a pink carrier and walks the girls in their cute little girly harnesses and does all this with a smile on his face. He's the superintendent for a large construction company. When you go in the bosses office you see a calendar with the girls pictures on it hanging on the wall, pictures of the girls framed on his desk and he uses a coffee mug with Zoey's picture on it in a pink hat  
He really doesn't look at them like little girly dogs, he only sees his girls.


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

QUOTE (my baby @ Jul 27 2008, 08:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611781


> Dont get me wrong my husband loves snoop and leah, especially leah (7 months old). She has really taken to my husband. Snoop is a real mummies boy!
> I was talking to him today about adding another pup to our family and he says... why dont you get a real dog... I love them but it is really embarrassing walking them.. people laugh!
> I do find that on occasions people make comments about them being "rat dog" but my husband Mark says that he is very aware that people think they are real womens dogs and he wants them to wear a T.shirt that says "They are my wifes dogs" when he walks them!!
> I was shocked he felt that strongly.
> ...



Hi....You are not alone....my husband feels the same way, especially when I tell him to put Snowy in her "pink" bag when going to the vet...it is something he refuses to do but I get a kick out of seeing his eyes open wide saying "NO WAY" lol


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I remember when I got my foundation Lhasa Apso just before my husband and I were married. He had no idea what a Lhasa Apso was and I was on the floor with this little ball of fluff. He looked down at me and said "I thought we were going to get a REAL dog."

All these years later and we have the 2 Maltese and a black lab. Hubby is just as happy and just as comfortable walking the maltese as he is walking the lab and he's more than willing to push the pink stroller if need be.

Times certainly change as men get older and more mature. LOL

BTW, when Lacie was about 3 months old, I had to travel cross country (on a plane) for a securities trial. She went with me in her "to go" bag. I was surprised that the majority of people who came up to talk to me about Lacie were (you guessed it) MEN. And MANLY MEN at that. They all just fell in love with her. So when hubby has the Maltese they are "chick magnets" but when I have the Maltese they are "men magnets". I get stopped about their clothes all the time by men -- even bikers and the Man's Man types. :biggrin:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Jul 29 2008, 11:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612794


> When we first got Zoey as a pup my husband was immediately wrapped around her little paw. When we got Tess he loved her too. He pushes the pink stroller, carries a pink carrier and walks the girls in their cute little girly harnesses and does all this with a smile on his face. He's the superintendent for a large construction company. When you go in the bosses office you see a calendar with the girls pictures on it hanging on the wall, pictures of the girls framed on his desk and he uses a coffee mug with Zoey's picture on it in a pink hat
> He really doesn't look at them like little girly dogs, he only sees his girls.[/B]


Oh, wow, your husband sounds so wonderful! He is secure with his masculinity ... he has nothing to prove .... is able to love two fluffy dogs... Bravo!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (deblddo @ Jul 28 2008, 04:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612288


> I'm very lucky that my husband doesn't get embarrassed about walking with the babies or even pushing them in their stroller. We took Riley to a resturant where there is also outdoor seating to watch my friend play his guitar and sing. Riley got lots of compliments and my husband was just beaming with pride. Keep this in mind Riley had an icecream bow in his hair and he's pretty much in full coat. Most men would think that a boy shouldn't be wearing bows and wouldn't be seen with a boy dog with a bow in his hair. When i'm off work i dress the girls up and put a bow in Riley's hair and my husband makes a big to do about how gorgeous the girls look in their dresses and how handsome Riley is in his bow. We even take the girls out dressed up and he just tells them look how pretty mommy dressed you. He even takes pictures to work of the babies dressed up to show his coworkers, most of the people ask if Riley is a girl because he has a bow in his hair and my husband tells them no he's a boy and is wearing a boy bow. Lol.[/B]


Wow, another great guy!! I'm reading this thread from the bottom up so I'm sure I'll find other examples, too .... so if I missed someone... just know that I appreciate your hubby, too!!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

My boyfriend has absolutely no issues with walking Jax. If I don't want to go for a walk, or have to go to the store he'll take Jax out for his walk alone! He loves the little guy and doesn't care what anyone else says. When people say something about Jax's hair being up he just says "He has to be able to see!"  

When someone's mentioned something about a "real" dog, he said something about the size of poop!  That seems to be a popular response, and oh so true! He always wanted a Doberman, but he's changed his mind now, Jax has converted him. :wub: My boyfriend now says that Jax is the perfect fit for our little "family" and he's our "baby boy". :wub: Even my boyfriend's dad and brothers talk baby talk to Jax - and they aren't "dog people".


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow that is crazy.

I love my hounds, and everyone in the family knows that I am their first love.

I so enjoy taking them on walks and taking them out any other time I can.

They are the coolest hounds in the world.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

What a great thread, I love all the stories.
My boyfirend is great with Bella, though he calls us "his girls" when we are both being somewhat rational and sweet, but calls Bella "your daughter" (as in solely mine) when she's being a little cranky lol. It's cute the way he does it. We have had our biggest fight to date over Bella, but also when she doesn't feel well or he doesn't want to go somewhere if Bella can't go, that more that makes up for that one silly argument lol. By the way, the argument was when we first started getting more serious and Bella had a bad habit of peeing in this one spot on his carpet, the only place she has ever had an accident (he used to have a cat, I have since deep cleaned the spot, problem solved!) but he was convinced she was "revenge peeing" because he thought she was jealous of his involvement in my life. Ludicrous lol. All in all I know he loves us both, really likes to ask her if she wants to go somewhere to see her little happy dance.


----------

